# MLCS Motorized router lift



## mprzybylski

Thanks for the well written review. I've always wondered about this lift and if its any good. If I ever get another (I have the incra mast-r-lift II right now) I think I'll give this one a chance.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Someone somewhere will ask if it has a remote…...lol


----------



## ScottKaye

Does it have a remote? C'mon.. you know that was going to happen, after all you invited that comment! Seriously though, thanks for the well written review. Ill favorite this page so I can come back to it when I get to the point of deciding which lift is right for me.

Scottt


----------



## DJPeck

Great review. I'd love to have a motorized lift. I bought an expensive bit extension to get above the table changes. Now, I really have a lot of below the table grinding. Remote? My router table has a wind sock, top that.


----------



## a1Jim

Very good and interesting review.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Motion activated LED lights are the next shop craze….. (laughing)


----------



## BBF

With just 2 posts holding it how stable is it when taking a heavier cut ie. panel bit.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

I have not taken any cuts using a panel bit yet, the biggest cut that I have made with it so far is a 3/4" straight bit 1" deep. But even then I did it in severial passes. The nice thing that I found is that many passes doesn't take as much time because you don't have to stop and manually adjust the depth each time, you don't even have to stop the router.

That being said the two posts are very solid and there is a lot of bearing surface on the router carrier. I think that you could get more flex in the shank of a 1/4" router bit that is extended far than you would in the bearing posts.


----------



## MLCSmitch

Indiana_Parrothead Just curious if you still use this lift?


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

I have been doing a lot more pen turning lately than flat work. But I am thinking about figuring out how I can make some pen boxes fast rather than buying them. They can get a little expensive and I think that I can get a lot of pen boxes out of a sq foot of wood. Most are just a rectangle that has been routed out leaving 4 sides so I think with being able to raise the bit into the wood should work pretty good.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have been doing a lot more pen turning lately than flat work. But I am thinking about figuring out how I can make some pen boxes fast rather than buying them. They can get a little expensive and I think that I can get a lot of pen boxes out of a sq foot of wood. Most are just a rectangle that has been routed out leaving 4 sides so I think with being able to raise the bit into the wood should work pretty good.
> 
> - Indiana_Parrothead


Hit up *Bearpaw*, he made a jig for making them. The finished product looks great, I have two he gave me.


----------



## MLCSmitch

Indiana_Parrothead I am Mitch from MLCS Woodworking and would like to have a private conversation with you regarding the PowerLift. We have created a PowerLift PRO model and are working with some good customers to test it out. Can you send me a private message with contact info if you are interested?


----------



## 2bad

I love the idea of this PowerLift and am needing to make a replacement to a bad purchase. I sure don't need another bad purchase but am a bit skeptical since the only post I find is this very good post by Indiana_Parrothead.Why would no one else be talking about this advancement? Should I go here or maybe go with Infinity's table??


----------

